# Satisfaction MacBook Core2Duo (NON pro)?



## Frodon (5 Décembre 2006)

Un petit sondage très simple pour les heureux possesseurs du nouveau MacBook Core2Duo.

Bien sûr pour *ceux répondant négativement* à cette question*: 

 MERCI DE DETAILLER LES RAISONS!
*


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

oui, bonne idée, car plusieurs personnes, comme moi
se tâtent et ça pourrait nous aider
mais pourquoi juste donner les mauvaises raisons
vous pouvez aussi donner les bons côtés


----------



## romaing34 (5 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de voter Oui.

Cette machine est puissante, les possibilités "d'upgrade" (changement de RAM et HDD) facilitées par l'emplacement de ces composants.
La possibilité d'utiliser Windows, de façon native (bootcamp) ou par virtualisation (parallels workstation), est un argument de plus pour le switch des utilisateurs grand public n'ayant jamais connu que Windows et ayant peur de passer "vers l'inconnu".

Concernant son encombrement, je trouve le 13,3" un peu le cul entre deux chaises comme on dit chez nous : pas aussi compact qu'un iBook 12", pas aussi vaste qu'un 15". Mais une fois que l'on s'y fait, la machine est agréable à utiliser.

Au niveau des performances, son seul défaut est l'absence d'une carte graphique dédiée, qui l'handicape au niveau des applications 3D et des jeux notamment.
Pour le reste, la machine talonne les performances d'un MBP, ce qui est tout de même appréciable.


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

aha ! y'a un salopard qui a voté non et qui n'a pas donné de raison


----------



## blakken (6 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de  voter non parce que malgr&#233; ses 1go de m&#233;moire vive et 2ghz frequence de processeur je le trouve encore pas assez r&#233;actif &#224; mon gout pour faire du mutitaches.
Suffit de lancer firefox avec 5 ou 6 fenetres,d'avoir neo office en arriere plan et alors...&#231;a rame !!!J'avais un ami qui possedais un powerbook ,&#231;a lui faisait la meme chose...mais le powerbook G4 &#231;a commence quand meme &#224; dater.Sans lancer de troll avec 512mo sous linux la r&#233;activit&#233; y est.
Pour ce qui est bien evidement du reste(gestion du dual screen,facilit&#233; d'utilisation d&#233;concertante ) c'est sur &#224; ce niveau je ne reviendrais pas sur un pc.


----------



## kaos (6 Décembre 2006)

j'ai participé a la semaine de la pub au palais de tokyo sponsorisé par apple /

j ai vu et testé les macbook / sur 7 présenté 3 étaient en erreur kernel ! mdr
j ai vraiment apprécié les nouveau clavier ! super pratique par rapport au ibook /

je pense attendre la prochaine génération ou la prochaine upgrade des macbook /

1-je trouve degeulasse de réservé la version noire au macbook pro -
2-je suis déçu que le 12p format formidablement adorable est été abandonné
3-pas de grosse révolution du coté du hardware / pas de graveur dvd / disque dur moyen 60g / niveau de ram moyen / 


[SIZE=-1]Néanmoins le macbook premier prix reste une machine abordable et confortable / dommage pour ceux qui ont acheté un g4 neuf quelques mois avant le lancement des macbook comme moi / méme si je suis amoureux de mon g4 12p
je ne trouve pas tres sympa de changer aussi vite de modéles ,car nos machines deviennet obsolétes tres rapidement sur le marché de l'occaz ,
je me sens un peu baisé sur ce coup là j'avoue !

je réve d'un macbook 12p noir 



[/SIZE]


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2006)

qu'est-ce que tu dis ? la version noire n'est pas réservée au Macbook Pro:rateau:, c'est un simple macbook de couleur noire  par contre c'est vrai que 200 pour la couleur, ça faitun peu beaucoup


----------



## Dr Troy (6 Décembre 2006)

Euh... on est sur un forum de macistes, je ne vois pas en quoi ce sondage va être pertinant sans vouloir te vexer :/


----------



## romaing34 (6 Décembre 2006)

blakken a dit:


> Je viens de  voter non parce que malgré ses 1go de mémoire vive et 2ghz frequence de processeur je le trouve encore pas assez réactif à mon gout pour faire du mutitaches.
> Suffit de lancer firefox avec 5 ou 6 fenetres,d'avoir neo office en arriere plan et alors...ça rame !!!J'avais un ami qui possedais un powerbook ,ça lui faisait la meme chose...mais le powerbook G4 ça commence quand meme à dater.Sans lancer de troll avec 512mo sous linux la réactivité y est.
> Pour ce qui est bien evidement du reste(gestion du dual screen,facilité d'utilisation déconcertante ) c'est sur à ce niveau je ne reviendrais pas sur un pc.



D'un autre côté neoOffice j'ai toujours trouvé ça gerbant sous OS X, ça faisais ramer tout le bouzin (mais j'avoue ne l'avoir essayé que sur mon ancien iBook G4 1,33Ghz). 
Quant à Firefox, je l'utilisais au départ mais au final je lui préfère Safari.

Perso, j'utilise tous les jours mon Macbook avec Word 2004, iChat, Skype et Safari ouverts en permanence, sans aucun problème de réactivité. Va falloir m'expliquer comment vous pouvez trouver OS X peu réactif les gars.


----------



## maxpower (7 Décembre 2006)

Je m'incruste rapidement pour te dire que pour moi les 3 gros defaults du macbook c'est vraiment la carte graphique ,l'absence de graveur de dvd (dans l'entrée de gamme) et la radinerie d'apple sur la ram la dessus les PC sont en avance, bref des broutilles que Steve doit corriger au plus vite, parce que pour les gamers, la carte graphique est tres importante.

Comment écouler des pièces détachées.......


Sinon le macbook dans cette gamme de prix fait partie des meilleurs ordinateurs actuelement, car ils disposent d'enorme avantage ( bootcamp, OSX, design, autonomie, puissance, praticité, webcam intégrée, telecommande, etc etc etc )


----------



## flo_69 (7 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> qu'est-ce que tu dis ? la version noire n'est pas réservée au Macbook Pro:rateau:, c'est un simple macbook de couleur noire  par contre c'est vrai que 200 pour la couleur, ça faitun peu beaucoup


 

il y a avait pas que la couleur entre les 2 macbooks qui est  différent


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Décembre 2006)

Pour une utilisation basique qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout de la Carte Graphique ...


----------



## makasayo (7 Décembre 2006)

j'ai vote non, car j'ai achete le mac book pro 2ghz core duo, avec 1 go de ram, il ya 1mois et c'est un vrai veau par rapport au powerbook 15' que j'ai &#224; mon travail surtout sur les logiciels adobe... il est lent, et plante facilement...
et alors sur word, meme mon powermac quicksilver est plus rapide... c'est dire...

donc niveau prod, je pensais gagner du temps et je suis assez decue... il est tres dur de bosser avec plusieurs logiciels ouverts de type xpress, photoshop, illustrator et mail...
la base qd meme.... alors que ca roule pour le powerbook 15'...

de plus, il surchaufe assez vite... imossible de travailler avec le macbook sur les genous!!!!! 

Par contre, ca se passe bien sur les logiciels apple... sauf peut etre le dashboard, mais je lui ais mis tellement de widget que c'est normal...
et itunes, VLC pour la video etc etc... ca roule... et la telecommande, une merveille...

mais bon, j'achete pas un mac dans cette optique...

Si l'un d'entre vous a des suggestiosn &#224; me faire pour booster mon macbook pro, je suis preneuse... je pensais deja rajouter de la ram


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Décembre 2006)

Ce sondage concerne les MacBook Core2Duo ( NON PRO ) ....


----------



## blakken (7 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 je suis d'accord pour dire que safari est nettement plus reactif que firefox et surtout beaucoup moins gourmand en m&#233;moire ,mais question plugin il est pas fourni.Quant &#224; neo office je vois pour l'instant la seule reponse &#224; l'utilisation pour la r&#233;alisation de travaux bibliographiques(apres si tu m'en trouve d'autres qui puisse s'integrer &#224; un fichier .doc je suis preneur)
Autre petit d&#233;tail le fait de ne pas pouvoir fermer son ecran sans en d&#233;clencher la mise en veille:aberrant..l'utilisateur lambda devrait avoir le droit de definir son profil (si oui ou non &#231;a declenche la mise en veille)...mes telechargements longs  (vu le debit de connection)  m'oblige &#224; empoussierer mon  mac  .C'est  pas normal,d'autres diront que c'est question de chaleur et de processeur comme j'ai pu le voir ci et la dans divers forum,faut arreter ,dans ce cas l&#224; on pense differement le point d'evacuation du ventilo.


----------



## Frodon (7 Décembre 2006)

Oui je rappelle qu'il s'agit d'un sondqge concernant le MacBook *NON PRO*. De ce fait, le vote de makasayo est invalide par d&#233;finition.


MERCI PAR LA SUITE DE BIEN LIRE L'INTITULER AVANT DE VOTER!

Sinon:

*A propos de Neo Office
*
En un mot: Pr&#233;f&#233;rez lui la version X11 d'OpenOffice, qui est bien plus r&#233;active.
En 100 mots:  NeoOffice c'est une bouse en soit, m&#234;me avec un million de core et 100000 Go de RAM il ramerait bon ok j'exagere un peu), car OpenOffice est d&#233;j&#224; pas leger, neooffice lui ajoute la lourdeur et la gourmandise de Java (car il utilise Java pour fonctionner).

*A propos de l'utilisation &#233;cran ferm&#233;

*En un mot: Il suffit de bouger la souris ou d'appuyer sur une touche du clavier une fois l'ecran ferme et l'ordinateur en veille pour le r&#233;veiller et l'utiliser &#233;cran ferm&#233; sans aucun probl&#232;me.

En 100 mots: Pour l'ecran ferm&#233; sans declencher la mise en veille, il suffit de bouger sa souris USB ou appuyer sur une touche du clavier USB (&#224; connecter &#224; l'ordi si ca n'est d&#233;j&#224; fait) pour le reveiller et l'utiliser ecran ferm&#233; sans probl&#232;me.
Il me semble qu'il est egalement possible de desactiver la mise en veille automatique &#224; la fermeture via quelques commandes Terminal, j'avais lu cela quelque part... Macfixit peut &#234;tre? (j'ai pas le courage de chercher pour le moment, mais si quelqu'un d'autre se sent le courage, qu'il n'hesite pas  )


----------



## romaing34 (7 Décembre 2006)

makasayo a dit:


> j'ai vote non, car j'ai achete le mac book pro 2ghz core duo, avec 1 go de ram, il ya 1mois et c'est un vrai veau par rapport au powerbook 15' que j'ai à mon travail surtout sur les logiciels adobe... il est lent, et plante facilement...
> et alors sur word, meme mon powermac quicksilver est plus rapide... c'est dire...
> 
> donc niveau prod, je pensais gagner du temps et je suis assez decue... il est tres dur de bosser avec plusieurs logiciels ouverts de type xpress, photoshop, illustrator et mail...
> ...



Mais faut arrêter la drogue bon sang ! Le fait que les macintel soient moins réactifs que les macs PPC sous des applications nécessitant Rosetta (et donc codées en PPC) est un fait annoncé depuis des lustres.
Combien de graphistes notamment, attendent la sortie de la suite CS 3 en UB pour passer au Macintel, et gardent pour l'instant leurs G4/G5 en machines de prod. ???


----------



## desertea (7 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de voter OUI.
J'ai reçu mon macbook (bas de gamme) hier, commandé en promo le 1er/12 sur l'AS.
Il va remplacer mon iBookG4.
Je le trouve, super bien fini, mince, un écran super lumineux et "brillant". Très silencieux, et surtout la plus grosse différence, la vélocité !!  
Il a pourtant actuellement seulement 512Mo de ram.

Le touché du clavier, un vrai bonheur...

Enfin pour conclure, j'adore.


----------



## kathy h (7 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> qu'est-ce que tu dis ? la version noire n'est pas réservée au Macbook Pro:rateau:, c'est un simple macbook de couleur noire  par contre c'est vrai que 200 pour la couleur, ça faitun peu beaucoup



Non la couleur n'est pas la seule différence le DD du MacBook noir a une capacité de 120 Go contre 80 Go pour le blanc ( configuration de base )

je viens de recevoir le Macbook blanc et je pense que effectivement 1 Go de Ram ce n'est pas assez, avec 2 Go on devrait pouvoir obtenir le maxi de ses possibilités.

sinon il est vraiment bien ( écran 13 ' vraiment petit ) mais bon j'ai mon iMac G5 pour tous les jours ,


----------



## kathy h (7 Décembre 2006)

blakken a dit:


> Je viens de  voter non parce que malgré ses 1go de mémoire vive et 2ghz frequence de processeur je le trouve encore pas assez réactif à mon gout pour faire du mutitaches.
> Suffit de lancer firefox avec 5 ou 6 fenetres,d'avoir neo office en arriere plan et alors...ça rame !!!J'avais un ami qui possedais un powerbook ,ça lui faisait la meme chose...mais le powerbook G4 ça commence quand meme à dater.Sans lancer de troll avec 512mo sous linux la réactivité y est.
> Pour ce qui est bien evidement du reste(gestion du dual screen,facilité d'utilisation déconcertante ) c'est sur à ce niveau je ne reviendrais pas sur un pc.




Personnellement je regrette de ne pas l'avoir commandé directement avec 2 Go de Ram : pour 180  de plus ça valait le coup , maintenant comme j'ai 2 barettes de 512 si je veux 2 GO je dois racheter 2 barettes de 1 Go ce qui me coiutera bien plus que 180 
alors un conseil pour ceux qui vont l'acheter  ; ajouter tout de suite à la configuration de base 2 G0 de RAM au lieu des 1 Go proposé pour le 2ghz, pour 180  de plus ça vaut le coup, je regrette de ne pas l'avoir fait tout de suite 

Pour le reste j'adore


----------



## Cricri (9 Décembre 2006)

Donc la question est : Que pensez-vous de votre MacBook Core2Duo en dehors des questions liées à la RAM (quand on a de quoi s'acheter un ordi, il y a des chances que l'on puisse le bourrer de RAM, et dans ce cas il faut le faire) ou à ROSETTA (ROSETTA est une petite transition. C'est comme ça, il faut faire avec). Merci.

Je dirais même plus, ceux qui n'ont pas 2 Go de RAM ne devraient être autorisés à participer à ce fil de discussion.


----------



## wolverine (9 Décembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Je dirais même plus, ceux qui n'ont pas 2 Go de RAM ne devraient être autorisés à participer à ce fil de discussion.



tu est comme ca toi ??


----------



## romaing34 (9 Décembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Donc la question est : Que pensez-vous de votre MacBook Core2Duo en dehors des questions liées à la RAM (quand on a de quoi s'acheter un ordi, il y a des chances que l'on puisse le bourrer de RAM, et dans ce cas il faut le faire)



Je trouve cette remarque honteusement déplacée, quand on se met à la place d'un étudiant pour qui l'achat du macbook d'entrée de gamme peut constituer un effort financier important, face à l'entrée de gamme cheap tournant sous Windows.

A bon entendeur


----------



## Macame (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens de voter OUI car je trouve cette machine très performante, stable et relativement belle. Alors oui la performance est bel et bien présente sur les applications UB, mais sur les applications PPC c'est moins sure; je dis cela car utilisant Microsoft PowerPoint (toujours pas UB...) de temps en temps, je constate des petits soucis de stabilité et de réactivité.
De plus, lorsque je dis "relativement belle", je fais référence à tous ces petits problèmes de finission ici et là que l'on excuse par une production "de masse" en Chine au lieu de l' Irlande (nostalgique?). Le point qui me chagrine peut etre le plus est le whine, toujours présent sur la Rev B ce qui est dommage mais bon...
MAIS alors mis a part ces petits détails, cet ordinateur est formidable. Je travaille pas mal sous Logic Express 7.2 (donc UB) et c'est un modèle de stabilité croyez moi ! Meme en réduisant le buffer à l'extreme, je n'ai aucun soucis, sans parler du nombre de piste enregistrable simultanement grace au merveilleux Core2Duo (et la RAM qui l'accompagne).
Je le trouve par ailleurs très transportable, pas trop lourd et l'autonomie est bonne.

P.S.: A tous ceux qui critique en mal la puissance et la stabilité de la amchine sur des appli. PPC, je envi de dire qu'il vaut mieux passer sur un Ibook ou PowerBook qui s'en sortira sans doute mieux. Ou alors etre patient et attendre les mise a jour en UB de ces applications.


Macame


----------



## romaing34 (9 Décembre 2006)

Ton macbook core2duo whine Macame ? Il y a eu très peu de cas rapportés ici, c'est un problème très isolé à mon avis, le mien est silencieux comme pas 2 (enfin sauf quand les ventilos passent en mode "supercopter", là je mets la radio    ).

Pour ce qui est d'Office, je le trouve tout à fait utilisable en émulation Rosetta; les seuls plantages que j'ai eu sous Word 2004 avec ce macbook, je les avais aussi avec mon ancien iBook (ah Microsoft, toute une légende cette entreprise lol).

D'ailleurs pour l'anecdote, je me suis rendu compte la semaine dernière que mon VLC était en code PPC, je n'avais pas fait attention lorsque je l'avais téléchargé via une recherche Google (je sais c'est mal, version tracker est ton ami ).


----------



## Macame (9 Décembre 2006)

Oui mon MacBook whine mais moins que le Rev A que j'ai eu entre les mains et uniquement sur secteur. Moi je me suis procuré le VLC UB et il tourne du tonnerre !

P.S.: j'ai lu plusieurs postes ou des personnes se plaignaient du whine de la rev B donc je sais pas si je suis un cas isolé mais.... De toute façon je l'aime mon MacBook avec ou sans Whine  



Macame


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> D'ailleurs pour l'anecdote, je me suis rendu compte la semaine dernière que mon VLC était en code PPC, je n'avais pas fait attention lorsque je l'avais téléchargé via une recherche Google (je sais c'est mal, version tracker est ton ami ).



moi d'abord je préfère MacUpdatena


----------



## pim (9 Décembre 2006)

Je vous signale juste en passant qu'en cliquant dans la barre de menu :

Pomme > &#192; propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos... 

puis en cliquant sur "Applications" dans la fen&#234;tre de gauche, vous avez directement la liste de toutes vos applications et vous pouvez les trier en fonction de leur "Type", sachant qu'il y a trois types :


 Universal
 PowerPC
 Natif ou Classic

Je ne participe pas au reste de la discussion, je me r&#233;serve ce grand plaisir pour dans 3 semaines, &#224; la r&#233;ception de mon futur MB BTO (= Build To Order, donc configuration tr&#232;s sp&#233;ciale  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Décembre 2006)

Tu as pris lequel pim ?


----------



## pim (9 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu as pris lequel pim ?


Le milieu de gamme (Core 2 Duo 2 GHz) avec 2 Go de RAM. Mais la commande est retard&#233;e de 15 jours parce que &#224; la derni&#232;re minute j'ai eut l'id&#233;e de prendre une imprimante HP rembours&#233;e 90 &#8364;, qui elle n'est pas dispo en 3 jours ! L'app&#226;t du gain va me co&#251;ter 15 cruels jours d'attente au minimum !

Ceci dit en bon Auvergnat on se refait pas


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Le milieu de gamme (Core 2 Duo 2 GHz) avec 2 Go de RAM. Mais la commande est retardée de 15 jours parce que à la dernière minute j'ai eut l'idée de prendre une imprimante HP remboursée 90 , qui elle n'est pas dispo en 3 jours ! L'appât du gain va me coûter 15 cruels jours d'attente au minimum !
> 
> Ceci dit en bon Auvergnat on se refait pas



Tu as plus que casse ta tirelire .... . Auvergnat va


----------



## levinch (11 Décembre 2006)

Dommage pour ton imprimante 

On compatit 

Le Macbook c'est avant tout un compromis qualité pirx pour ceux qui no'nt pas les moyens, la nécescité d'un Macbook pro, ou qui veulent un ordi plus petit avec un écran qui l'est forcément.

En ce sens c'est une machine sur os X.

Pour ce qui est de photoshop il parait évident que ça tournera bien en UB : il faut être patient pour ceux qui ont l'usage de ce logiciel.

Pour les autres il y seashore ...

Pour ce qui est de mon avis, le voulant objectif, j'attend de le tester bien comme il faut et je posterai ici le résultat.

A bientôt.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

Tu l'auras quand ?


----------



## levinch (11 Décembre 2006)

Ben je l'attend Sir 

Il ya son frère qui est reparti chez Apple suite à un défaut.

Le remplaçant est en cours d'acheminement.
Aujourd'hui ou demain (à priori demain vu l'heure)

Je mettrais une semaine pour tester ce dont j'ai besoin et mon avis suivra, si ça interesse quelqu'un  LOL

Je vous tiens au courant.

@ + Vincent


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

levinch a dit:


> Ben je l'attend Sir
> 
> Il ya son frère qui est reparti chez Apple suite à un défaut.
> 
> ...


 

Oui moi :rose: . Quelle machine exacte?


----------



## levinch (11 Décembre 2006)

Un Macbook noir (2 go, 2 mhz C2D, 120 DD)

Dommage Eliane 

Ils passeront pas ce soir : ça m'étonnerait que le livreur livre à 17 heures lol

Sniff

Et toi quel machine ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas encore


----------



## Frodon (11 Décembre 2006)

levinch a dit:


> Un Macbook noir (2 go, 2 mhz C2D, 120 DD)
> 
> Dommage Eliane
> 
> Ils passeront pas ce soir : ça m'étonnerait que le livreur livre à 17 heures lol



Si ca peut arriver, officiellement, chez TNT en tous cas, ils livrent jusqu'a 18H il me semble, mais ca peut être parfois même après si le livreur a un peu de retard sur son planning.


----------



## levinch (11 Décembre 2006)

merci ..; si tu pouvais avoir raison Mr Frodon 

Pour Sir Perse, tu hésites entre quelle et quelle machine ? on peut peut être t'aider à choisir.



Racontes ce qui te fait hésiter et entre quoi et quoi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

levinch a dit:


> merci ..; si tu pouvais avoir raison Mr Frodon
> 
> Pour Sir Perse, tu hésites entre quelle et quelle machine ? on peut peut être t'aider à choisir.
> 
> ...


 

Ayant envoyé ma machine ( un eMac ) en réparation , j'attend la réponse du SAV si ils me disent que je dois payer qq chose . Je change pour un MacBook :rose:


----------



## levinch (11 Décembre 2006)

Mon frère a un eMac.

C'est une machine très sympa, car le tube est de très bonne qualité !!!

Si tu dois changer, ce que je ne te souhaite pas (ca fait toujours des sous à sortir ...) et bien le Macbook c'est sympa ... aussi ...

Sinon le iMac en 17 ou 20 pouces suivant tes finances ce serait peut être plus adapté pour remplacer un eMac ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

levinch a dit:


> Mon frère a un eMac.
> 
> C'est une machine très sympa, car le tube est de très bonne qualité !!!
> 
> ...


 

Je ne veux plus de machine de bureau


----------



## levinch (11 Décembre 2006)

Je ne peux alors que te sohiater que ton eMac ne soit pas réparable ....
J'ai froid dans le dos à dire ça !!!

Ou qu'il soit super facile à réparer et que ça te coûte pas cher pour que tu puisses gardr ton eMac et te payer un Macbook .



C'est mieux comme ça tient 
Sir John Perse


----------



## Cricri (12 Décembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Donc la question est : Que pensez-vous de votre MacBook Core2Duo en dehors des questions liées à la RAM (quand on a de quoi s'acheter un ordi, il y a des chances que l'on puisse le bourrer de RAM, et dans ce cas il faut le faire) ou à ROSETTA (ROSETTA est une petite transition. C'est comme ça, il faut faire avec). Merci.
> 
> Je dirais même plus, ceux qui n'ont pas 2 Go de RAM ne devraient être autorisés à participer à ce fil de discussion.





romaing34 a dit:


> Je trouve cette remarque honteusement déplacée, quand on se met à la place d'un étudiant pour qui l'achat du macbook d'entrée de gamme peut constituer un effort financier important, face à l'entrée de gamme cheap tournant sous Windows.
> 
> A bon entendeur




Tes sérieux ou c'est un  

Les ordis MAC ou PC tournent moins bien avec peu de RAM et ça commence à se savoir. Donc où est l'info par rapport à la spécificité du MacBook Core2Duo ?

Les étudiants ne sont pas plus cons que les autres. Ils veulent aller à essentiel et trouver une information pertinente.


----------



## pim (12 Décembre 2006)

&#201;trange r&#233;action cricri. On ne comprends pas ce que tu veux nous dire, mais comme toi non plus tu n'as pas l'air de nous comprendre, on est quitte...

C'est sur cette pens&#233;e que je vais f&#234;ter mon message n&#176;1999


----------



## Cricri (12 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> &#201;trange r&#233;action cricri. On ne comprends pas ce que tu veux nous dire, mais comme toi non plus tu n'as pas l'air de nous comprendre, on est quitte...
> 
> C'est sur cette pens&#233;e que je vais f&#234;ter mon message n&#176;1999



Je veux dire que les remarques sur la RAM ne m'aident pas &#224; comprendre en quoi le MacBook Core2Duo est satisfaisant ou pas et que ces commentaires apparaissent invariablement sans apporter grand chose. Tous les ordis sont log&#233;s &#224; la m&#234;me enseigne de ce point de vue.

Que voulez-vous dire?

Il me semble que tu en as command&#233; un avec 2 Go. Tu ne pensais pas que 1 Go suffisait  
N'importe quel &#233;tudiant qui ne peut s'offrir 2Go sait que si 1 Go c'est bien, 2 Go c'est mieux.
ROSETTA c'est bien. Pas de ROSETTA et que des app UB c'est mieux.


----------



## romaing34 (12 Décembre 2006)

> quand on a de quoi s'acheter un ordi, il y a des chances que l'on puisse le bourrer de RAM, et dans ce cas il faut le faire



Je réagissais à ça, et je maintiens ce que je dis : lorsque l'on a de quoi s'acheter un ordi, on n'a parfois que la somme permettant d'acheter la config bas de gamme (d'où mon exemple de l'étudiant).

Et que je sache tes derniers posts ne justifient en rien la phrase quotée.

Bref, pour en revenir au sujet initial, bientôt un mois d'utilisation quotidienne de ce macbook core2duo.
Au final, le bilan est très positif : la quasi-totalité des applications que j'utilise tous les jours (à l'exeption notable de la suite Office 2004) a été portée en version Intel ou UB, et celles qui sont restées en PPC que j'utilise occasionnellement sont exploitables, à un niveau grand public, avec Rosetta.

De plus, alors que j'étais plutôt parti sur une partition Bootcamp, la RAM fournie de base avec ma machine (1Go) permet d'utiliser Windows XP via Parallels d'une manière correcte, pour recourir à des applications uniquement disponibles sous Windows (ce qui est plutôt rare dans mon utilisation de la machine).


----------



## blakken (13 Décembre 2006)

cricri j'avoue que si tu impose des crit&#232;res ,faut etre precis (dans ce cas la fr&#233;quence du processeur,la capacit&#233; du disque dur et la capacit&#233; de la ram).C'est sur que si ta question est bias&#233;e (dans le sens biais de selection) des le d&#233;but &#231;a marchera pas.Il est certain que  le macbook est une tres bonne machine ....mais pour me faire l'avocat du diable mon p&#232;re  trouve &#233;galement que son ibm r40e (un celeron &#224; 1,3ghz ,40g de disque dur et une carte graphique intel int&#233;gr&#233;e) est une super machine pour 400euros ...vu qu'il ne l'utilise que pour faire du tableur..et c'est vrai pourquoi depenser plus quand ce &#224; quoi est "desservie" la machine elle le fait.Enfin je me comprends.


----------



## kathy h (13 Décembre 2006)

ah la la si j'avais su que ma remarque sur La Ram allait engendrer de telles réactions je me serai abstenue 

j'ai répondu Oui au sondage donc oui je suis contente de mon achat et si j'ai parlé de la RAM  dans mon premier postn c'est que je ne trouve pas beaucoup de défaut au Macbook 
( bon j'aurais bien aimé un Macbook 15' mais ça n'existe pas, pour du 15 ' faut passer au MacbookPro ) , j'adore ce petit bijou même avec 1 Go de Ram .
Alors si j'ai parlé de 2 Go c'est pour éviter aux éventuelles acheteurs de faire la même erreur que moi. Alors je n'ai toujours pas compris les réactions postérieures.

Au début j'ai eu un peu de mal avec le clavier et j'ai ajouté une souris, mais finaledment je ne me sert presque plus de la souris car j'ai compris comment faire un clic droit, on s'habitue tres vite .... 

Bref un achat qu'on ne peut absolument pas regretter et toux ceux qui hésitent ( pour d'autres motifs que financier ) et bien vous pouver l'acheter les yeux fermés.


----------



## romaing34 (13 Décembre 2006)

blakken a dit:


> mais pour me faire l'avocat du diable mon père  trouve également que son ibm r40e (un celeron à 1,3ghz ,40g de disque dur et une carte graphique intel intégrée) est une super machine pour 400euros ...vu qu'il ne l'utilise que pour faire du tableur..et c'est vrai pourquoi depenser plus quand ce à quoi est "desservie" la machine elle le fait.Enfin je me comprends.



Au hasard, pour éviter toutes ces saloperies de macro-virus et autres cochonneries si facilement choppables sous windows ?


----------



## xao85 (13 Décembre 2006)

St John tu nous l'achète ce macbook! depuis mai 2006 il bave dessus.


----------



## pim (13 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> St John tu nous l'achète ce macbook! depuis mai 2006 il bave dessus.


Eh eh, j'avoue que &#231;a fait un sacr&#233; moment que j'attends aussi, sans doute aussi longtemps que notre Sir. Je ne l'ai pas encore mais je peux vous dire que je suis d&#233;j&#224; satisfait de l'avoir command&#233;   Plus besoin de me creuser la t&#234;te pour savoir quel mod&#232;le prendre, ni de guetter l'arriv&#233;e d'un &#233;ventuel MBP 12 pouces ! :rose:


----------



## xao85 (13 Décembre 2006)

Là en plus vous êtes tranquille, plus deRSS!


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

J'ai reçu mon MacBook 2 Ghz, 2 Gb RAM, 80 DD il y a 3 semaines. Jusqu'ici, c'est le bonheur intégral, la félicité éternelle, nous sommes heureux et nous avons beaucoup d'enfants. :love: 

Il va vite, très vite. il est super silencieux et le clavier est absolument génial !
Evidemment, je ne vous apprendrai rien en vous disant "il est beau, il est beau, il est beau !!!". Mais, quand même, il est beau !  

Cerise sur le gâteau, MacBook se paye le luxe de claquer le bec à tous les PCistes septiques qui se présentent chez moi : bootcamp, front row, iSight, et bien sûr l'inégalable OSX. Mon coloc' regrette amèrement d'avoir acheté un Toshiba il y a peu.

Par contre, les performances du chipset graphique ne sont pas un mythe, et même un Call of Duty 1 avec les specs au minimum laisse une forte impression de 2CV qui monte une côte. :hosto:  Tant pis pour les jeux, tant mieux pour tout le reste !!!


----------



## David_b (12 Janvier 2007)

A vot&#233; OUI

- Belle machine,
- Fait exactement ce que je veux
- Fait tourner Tiger &#224; merveille. OSX... miaaaaam
- Offre la connectique dont j'ai besoin.
- Ecran pas trop grand.
- Le clavier est space, mais sympa &#224; l'usage.
- et... en plus y a ces merveilleux softs qui existent que pour Mac (genre JNW ou Scrivener)
- je bosse dessus, je m'inqui&#232;te pas (t je bidouille plus, depuis que j'ai downclock&#233; le processeur).

J'aurais bien aim&#233; choisir "OUi,mais"
car :
- je veux deux boutons au trackpad. Flute, quoi. Quand j'utilise la souris, c'est pas pour aller chercher une touche du clavier, sinon je reste sur le clavier 
- Meilleure ventilation : il est beau &#224; tomber par terre, mais faudrait quand m&#234;me penser au matos : sans bidouille pour le refroidir, j'ai peur que les composants soient mal trait&#233;s par la chaleur... je veux une meilleure ventilation.
- je voudrais pouvoir choisir la couleur de la coque, sans payer +-200&#8364; plus cher...
- ce serait mieux un &#233;cran mat 
- .mac avec 1Go, c'est une blague ? Je suis oblig&#233; de d&#233;cider quelles donn&#233;es je vais sauvegarder, je peux m&#234;me pas stocker tous les fichiers achet&#233;s sur iTunes depuis quelques ann&#233;es... c'est mesquin de la part de Apple. Enfin, c'est quand m&#234;me hyper sympa et simple d'emploi et pas chiant &#224; mettre en oeuvre (surtout Backup), le pied.


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

*vote oui *

Ben j ai pas attendu finalement !

le refirb proposait un blackbook bien custom &#224; 1090 euros ... alors vous me comprenez
j'ai pas pu h&#233;siter ... et au lieu de le recvoir avec 512 de ram je l ai re&#231;u avec 2 giga de ram 

J'en suis tr&#233;s tr&#233;s content .... il faut quelques jours pour s'habituer &#224; la taille quand on vient d'un 12p // j'aime les petits portables !

Techniquement je laisse des gens plus pointus d&#233;tailler les carct&#233;ristiques et avantages
de ces machines mais on peut dire ce qu'on veut mais apple vient quand m&#233;me de sortir
une machine &#224; 1000 euros qui est belle, puissante , et surtout c'est la premiere fois qu'un ordinateur propose de le boot natif des trois plus grands systemes d'exploitations
window / osx / et linux et &#231;a c est pas rien !


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> A voté OUI
> - je veux deux boutons au trackpad. Flute, quoi. Quand j'utilise la souris, c'est pas pour aller chercher une touche du clavier, sinon je reste sur le clavier



Ben, le trackapad dispose d'un fonction 'clic droit' sans passer par la clavier, tu sais ? Pose deux doigts sur la surface du pad, clique, et voilà !  



> - Meilleure ventilation : il est beau à tomber par terre, mais faudrait quand même penser au matos : sans bidouille pour le refroidir, j'ai peur que les composants soient mal traités par la chaleur... je veux une meilleure ventilation.



Je ne comprends pas cette peur de la surchauffe. Si les ingénieurs d'Apple estiment que la température n'est pas excessive et n'endommage pas les composants, pourquoi s'inquiéter ? Ils doivent quand même savoir ce qu'ils font, non ? Perso, je ne suis pas ingénieur et je ne me vois pas remettre en question le boulot de professionels juste sur une vague impression.


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> A voté OUI
> - je veux deux boutons au trackpad. Flute, quoi. Quand j'utilise la souris, c'est pas pour aller chercher une touche du clavier, sinon je reste sur le clavier



Ben, le trackapad dispose d'un fonction 'clic droit' sans passer par la clavier, tu sais ? Pose deux doigts sur la surface du pad, clique, et voilà !  



> - Meilleure ventilation : il est beau à tomber par terre, mais faudrait quand même penser au matos : sans bidouille pour le refroidir, j'ai peur que les composants soient mal traités par la chaleur... je veux une meilleure ventilation.



Je ne comprends pas cette peur de la surchauffe. Si les ingénieurs d'Apple estiment que la température n'est pas excessive et n'endommage pas les composants, pourquoi s'inquiéter ? Ils doivent quand même savoir ce qu'ils font, non ? Perso, je ne suis pas ingénieur et je ne me vois pas remettre en question le boulot de professionels juste sur une vague impression.


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> A voté OUI
> - je veux deux boutons au trackpad. Flute, quoi. Quand j'utilise la souris, c'est pas pour aller chercher une touche du clavier, sinon je reste sur le clavier



Ben, le trackapad dispose d'un fonction 'clic droit' sans passer par la clavier, tu sais ? Pose deux doigts sur la surface du pad, clique, et voilà !  



> - Meilleure ventilation : il est beau à tomber par terre, mais faudrait quand même penser au matos : sans bidouille pour le refroidir, j'ai peur que les composants soient mal traités par la chaleur... je veux une meilleure ventilation.



Je ne comprends pas cette peur de la surchauffe. Si les ingénieurs d'Apple estiment que la température n'est pas excessive et n'endommage pas les composants, pourquoi s'inquiéter ? Ils doivent quand même savoir ce qu'ils font, non ? Perso, je ne suis pas ingénieur et je ne me vois pas remettre en question le boulot de professionels juste sur une vague impression.


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> A voté OUI
> - je veux deux boutons au trackpad. Flute, quoi. Quand j'utilise la souris, c'est pas pour aller chercher une touche du clavier, sinon je reste sur le clavier



Ben, le trackapad dispose d'un fonction 'clic droit' sans passer par la clavier, tu sais ? Pose deux doigts sur la surface du pad, clique, et voilà !  



> - Meilleure ventilation : il est beau à tomber par terre, mais faudrait quand même penser au matos : sans bidouille pour le refroidir, j'ai peur que les composants soient mal traités par la chaleur... je veux une meilleure ventilation.



Je ne comprends pas cette peur de la surchauffe. Si les ingénieurs d'Apple estiment que la température n'est pas excessive et n'endommage pas les composants, pourquoi s'inquiéter ? Ils doivent quand même savoir ce qu'ils font, non ? Perso, je ne suis pas ingénieur et je ne me vois pas remettre en question le boulot de professionels juste sur une vague impression.


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> A voté OUI
> - je veux deux boutons au trackpad. Flute, quoi. Quand j'utilise la souris, c'est pas pour aller chercher une touche du clavier, sinon je reste sur le clavier



Ben, le trackapad dispose d'un fonction 'clic droit' sans passer par la clavier, tu sais ? Pose deux doigts sur la surface du pad, clique, et voilà !  



> - Meilleure ventilation : il est beau à tomber par terre, mais faudrait quand même penser au matos : sans bidouille pour le refroidir, j'ai peur que les composants soient mal traités par la chaleur... je veux une meilleure ventilation.



Je ne comprends pas cette peur de la surchauffe. Si les ingénieurs d'Apple estiment que la température n'est pas excessive et n'endommage pas les composants, pourquoi s'inquiéter ? Ils doivent quand même savoir ce qu'ils font, non ? Perso, je ne suis pas ingénieur et je ne me vois pas remettre en question le boulot de professionels juste sur une vague impression.


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> A voté OUI
> - je veux deux boutons au trackpad. Flute, quoi. Quand j'utilise la souris, c'est pas pour aller chercher une touche du clavier, sinon je reste sur le clavier



Ben, le trackapad dispose d'un fonction 'clic droit' sans passer par la clavier, tu sais ? Pose deux doigts sur la surface du pad, clique, et voilà !  



> - Meilleure ventilation : il est beau à tomber par terre, mais faudrait quand même penser au matos : sans bidouille pour le refroidir, j'ai peur que les composants soient mal traités par la chaleur... je veux une meilleure ventilation.



Je ne comprends pas cette peur de la surchauffe. Si les ingénieurs d'Apple estiment que la température n'est pas excessive et n'endommage pas les composants, pourquoi s'inquiéter ? Ils doivent quand même savoir ce qu'ils font, non ? Perso, je ne suis pas ingénieur et je ne me vois pas remettre en question le boulot de professionels juste sur une vague impression.


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

tu vois david-b  // son portable a chauff&#233; et son trackpad d&#233;conne - 

Du coup en touchant celui-ci son commentaire c'est post&#233; plusieurs fois :love::love:


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

Je m'excuse ! :rose: 
Comment fait-on pour supprimer un message ?


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

on ne peut pas - c est un défaut majeur du forum ... tu peux modifier c est tout !

Peut etre peut on contacter un Modo afin qu il supprime les messages en trop // 
je sais pas trop je vais fouiller


----------



## Jellybass (12 Janvier 2007)

C'est effectivement une fonction reservée aux modos. Le bouton "supprimer" n'apparaît pas dans le menu "editer".

Un modérateur à la rescousse s'il vous plaît ! Avant que je ne meurs de honte et soit banni à tout jamais de MaG.


----------



## David_b (12 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> tu vois david-b  // son portable a chauffé et son trackpad déconne -
> 
> Du coup en touchant celui-ci son commentaire c'est posté plusieurs fois :love::love:


Arf !
 

Moi non plus, je suis pas ingéneur, mais des pointes à plus de 70°, génie créatif des ingénieurs Apple ou pas, je trouve ça chaud  
Faudrait voir sur les docs de Intel et des fabricants de disques durs les T°maxi supportées... :mouais: 

Mais c'est pas tellement qu'il tombe en panne qui m'inquiète : c'est ma boîte qui me procure mes ordis, je paye pas et je peux en demander un autre en cas de panne (et la réparation ou l'échange, que sais-je, sera couvert par la garantie). Non, ce qui me gêne... c'est le bruit que la surchauffe entraîne à cause des ventilateurs. Ca, je le "guéris" en l'empêchant de trop chauffer 
Pi ça fait du bien à la baterie aussi : moins de proc qui consomme, moins de ventilo qui tourne...


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2007)

Beaucoup de sagesse je sens en toi jeune Padaone .... si le réchaufement tu évites
alors l'économie de ton portable tu mérites 

_Bon ben la serie Starwars en une seule fois ... ça laisse des traces !  _


----------



## pim (12 Janvier 2007)

Coucou tout le monde 

J'ai mon MacBook 2 GHz 2 Go de RAM depuis 3 semaines, et je viens de r&#233;pondre OUI au sondage. J'ai attendu, pour vraiment me faire une id&#233;e bien pr&#233;cise et bien personnelle.

Pour


 Puissance assez d&#233;coiffante en venant d'un G4. Pas d'inqui&#233;tude cependant, on s'y fait tr&#232;s vite, et apr&#232;s 2 semaines on en redemande d&#233;j&#224;  Mais des logiciels comme iWeb sont tout d'un coup bien plus fr&#233;quentables~!
 Ne chauffe pas, mais on en reparle cet &#233;t&#233; 
 Stabilit&#233; l&#233;gendaire de Mac OS X toujours au rendez-vous ;
 Ventilateur tr&#232;s discret, m&#234;me en fonction &#224; bonne vitesse, et qui s'arr&#234;te tr&#232;s vite d&#232;s que le processus bouffant 200 &#37; a &#233;t&#233; gicl&#233; 
 Autonomie parfaitement pr&#233;serv&#233;e, presque 5 heures de travail bureautique possible ;
 &#201;cran suffisamment lumineux pour permettre un travail confortable avec une luminosit&#233; &#224; moiti&#233; ou trois-quart seulement !
 Mode "hibernation" g&#233;nial, r&#233;veil en 20 secondes &#224; partir d'un &#233;tat totalement &#233;teint, et qui permet de se retrouver exactement dans le m&#234;me &#233;tat que lors de la mise en hibernation. Parfait en particulier pour &#233;conomiser la batterie la nuit ou lors du transport ;
 Mini t&#233;l&#233;commande Apple super efficace, m&#234;me de loin ou pas en ligne directe ;
 On s'habitue vite &#224; sa grosse taille et &#224; son clavier bizarre, m&#233;lange de touches trop grosses et trop petites, m&#234;me en venant d'un PowerBook 12" (vu comme j'ai tourn&#233; cette phrase, c'est direct dans les "Contres" l&#224;  ) ;
 Diff&#233;rence de masse avec un Powerbook 12" non perceptible ;
 Grand choix d'OS installables, pourvu que l'on ne craigne pas de mettre les mains dans le cambouis (essentiellement parce qu'aucun autre OS ne s'installera jamais aussi facilement que Mac OS X - Vivre un r&#234;ve ne signifie pas que la vie est un r&#234;ve en dehors de Mac OS X !) ;
 Tarif (= le prix &#224; payer  ) agr&#233;able pour quelqu'un qui vient d'un PowerBook.

Contre


 &#201;cran brillant p&#233;nible dans une pi&#232;ce avec des n&#233;ons au plafond !
 &#201;cran &#224; r&#233;&#233;talonner, le gamma est mal r&#233;gl&#233;, du coup il manque de contraste et de nettet&#233; ; le r&#233;glage est d&#233;licat mais accessible, ouf ! Je ne vois pas comment on peut faire sans modifier ce gamma ! 
 Salissant. Attention aux profs avec la craie, c'est une catastrophe pour enlever la moindre marque, la couleur s'incruste dans le trackpad ! L'horreur pour un maniaque !
 Appuyer sur le bouton "mute" ne coupe pas le "gong" de d&#233;marrage, contrairement aux PowerBooks. C'est fort g&#234;nant lors d'un d&#233;marrage dans un lieu public ;
 Mode hibernation l&#233;g&#232;rement instable ? J'ai eut quelques red&#233;marrages forc&#233;s en sortie d'hibernation. De plus si vous voulez vous restreindre &#224; une simple mise en veille ultra-rapide (= 1 seconde) bien connue des portables Apple, pensez &#224; d&#233;sactiver la pr&#233;paration de l'hibernation lors de la mise en veille, qui occupe inutilement le MacBook 20 secondes &#224; sa mise en veille.

Voil&#224;, en esp&#233;rant ne pas avoir &#233;t&#233; trop long :rose:

Sinon ceux qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent les images     peuvent toujours cliquer sur le lien dans ma signature


----------



## minicos (19 Janvier 2007)

Avis sur macbook C2D revB noir (2gHz, 1Go, 120 Go) apr&#232;s 1 mois :

Pr&#233;ambule :

Mon exp&#233;rience mac date de quelques ann&#233;es avec un imac G3 600dv qui tourne toujours parfaitement avec un OS 10.3.9. A l'&#233;poque je conservais un PC portable. Voici 2 ans je suis pass&#233; tout mac et tout wifi avec 2 ibook, un 12" 1Ghz (utilisation intensive) en 10.4 un 14" 1,33 Ghz en 10.3.9 et une imprimante tout en un HP. Tout ce beau monde fonctionne toujours parfaitement (hormis quelques bugs passagers que j'arrive toujours &#224; r&#233;gler) et j'ai eu envie de passer au macbook pour conserver une taille portable et profiter de l'apport de son &#233;cran pour un usage bureautique.

Choix :

J'ai attendu la revB, histoire de ne pas trop m'&#233;nerver sur les al&#233;as des premi&#232;res versions.
J'ai pris le noir, parce que j'ai 8&#37; de r&#233;duction &#224; la Fnac et &#231;a me revenait au m&#234;me prix que la config en blanc de d&#233;cembre pour un look diff&#233;rent.
Je trouve que la config actuelle du noir est assez correcte.

1. Ergonomie

Les proportions de ce macbook sont parfaites. J'avais un peu peur de son augmentation en largeur par rapport &#224; l'ibook 12", mais il se loge facilement dans ma malette (un truc en cuir pas du tout fait pour les ordinateurs, mais joli, discret et ne laissant pas supposer la pr&#233;sence du macbook). Par rapport &#224; l'ibook, c'est surtout la faible &#233;paisseur qui est appr&#233;ciable, je trouvais le 12" trop &#233;pais. Le 12" ne permettait pas de ranger des accessoires (chargeur) &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de lui dans ma malette, donc l'emport d'un chargeur reste similaire. Un 15" ne rentre pas dans ma malette, l'ibook 14" non plus (hauteur).

Le clavier, une fois pass&#233; le temps d'accoutumance est remarquable. Bien meilleur &#224; mon sens que celui des ibook et powerbook et pourtant il donne un a priori visuel de vieux clou tel ZX81, Spectrum, Alice... pour ceux qui ont connu cette &#233;poque. Il est rapide, pr&#233;cis, la r&#233;ponse des touches est franche sans jeu excessif (probl&#232;me des ibook vieillisants), sans craquements ou bloquage. En revanche l'espace sous la touche et le fait qu'il ne soit pas d&#233;montable peut faire peur s'il commence &#224; faire ramasse miettes ou poussi&#232;re. Sur l'ibook j'ai d&#233;mont&#233; toutes les touches pour faire un grand nettoyage, &#231;a se fait sans probl&#232;mes, ici j'ai un doute... L'avantage du noir c'est qu'on voit bien les poussi&#232;res, poils de chiens et autres &#233;l&#233;ments ind&#233;sirable sur ou dans le clavier. Et en un mois j'en vois passer. Alors la solution : souffler et comme par magie tout sort de sous les touches ! C'est peut-&#234;tre &#231;a l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un espace si libre dans le m&#233;canisme.

A l'usage il y a quand m&#234;me un b&#233;mol pour une utilisation trackpad sur les genoux. Contrairement &#224; l'ibook dont le plateau sup&#233;rieur ne faisait qu'une pi&#232;ce avec les flancs et pr&#233;sentait des arr&#234;tes arrondies, le macbook a son plateau ins&#233;r&#233; dans le cadre avec certes un d&#233;bordement, mais qui est insuffisant pour emp&#234;cher la paume de sentir l'arr&#234;te vive du cadre... J'ai lu que certains s'en plaignent, d'autres ne comprennent pas ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne... mais il est r&#233;el. Alors je suis droitier quand j'utilise le trackpad avec la main droite, je ressent une irritation de ma paume, ce qui n'est pas le cas quand j'utilise ma main gauche. Je suppose donc qu'il s'agit de la position d'usage propre &#224; chacun qui fait qu'on rel&#232;ve ce probl&#232;me ou pas. Ma solution : j'ai &#233;mouss&#233; l'arr&#234;te avec un objet en plastique dur frott&#233; sur le "fil du rasoir". J'ai ensuite mis un scotch sur l'arr&#234;te pour diminuer la sensation initiale et pour me forcer &#224; revoir la position de ma main. Aujourd'hui j'ai retir&#233; le scotch et je ne me plains plus, j'ai modifi&#233; ma position et l'arr&#234;te maintenant &#233;mouss&#233;e ne se fait plus sentir. Je pr&#233;cise que mon op&#233;ration est invisible, tout au plus pouvait-on constater un c&#244;t&#233; brillant de l'arr&#234;te au d&#233;but (polycarbonate noir brillant) mais on ne le remarque plus. Attention je n'ai fait que casser le fil, pas casser l'angle !

C&#244;t&#233; chauffe (usage genoux), c'est en g&#233;n&#233;ral pareil que l'ibook, mais il peut chauffer plus en usage intensif. Ca ne me pose pas de probl&#232;mes, pas de quoi m'emp&#234;cher le surf de longue dur&#233;e...


2. Finition

Il y a du mieux et du moins bien.

Les d&#233;fauts essentiels se situent dans la charni&#232;re d'&#233;cran qui grince un peu en manipulation et une sensation d'enfoncement dans le bas de l'&#233;cran derri&#232;re la mention "macbook" qui surprend aux premi&#232;res manipulations quand le portable est ferm&#233;. Pas de quoi fouetter un chat ! Mais sur ce plan l'ibook avait un rendu plus monolithique, plus ferme un fois ferm&#233; qui donnait l'impression qu'on pouvait monter dessus sans que rien n'arrive. J'ai aussi une sensation d'enfoncement du c&#244;t&#233; gauche entre les deux vis de fixation, mais &#231;a ne me pose pas plus de probl&#232;mes que &#231;a.

Ensuite il y a bien les traces de doigts visibles sur le noir. Mais ce n'est pour moi qu'un d&#233;tail, elles partent tr&#232;s bien avec un chiffon humide. C'est certainement l'aspect mat qui donne cette sensibilit&#233; aux traces, mais j'aime bien ce look d'avion furtif.

En revanche le noir a l'air d'&#234;tre bien solide c&#244;t&#233; rayures et mauvais traitement : le dessous de mon ibook &#233;tait tout griff&#233; &#224; l'usage, d'autres microrayures &#233;taient/sont bien visibles... bref pas de quoi d&#233;sesp&#233;rer par le pass&#233;, mais la coque du macbook noir me semble bien plus r&#233;sistante &#224; l'usure. Le tour d'&#233;cran de l'ibook n'&#233;tait pas terrible non plus, le plastique pouvait se fendre, particuli&#232;rement autour du micro, ici &#231;a me para&#238;t plus s&#233;rieux. En un mois mon ibook avait d&#233;j&#224; des petits d&#233;fauts cosm&#233;tiques, ici rien du tout, pas la moindre petite trace !

Pour les questions de couleur du noir : comme j'ai &#233;mouss&#233; l'arr&#234;te du bord (voir ci-dessus) j'ai pu constat&#233; qu'il est bien teint dans la masse. M&#234;me si on se prend une grosse rayure, ce n'est pas du blanc ou du transparent qu'on va voir, mais du noir, peut-&#234;tre un peu pus brillant au d&#233;but, mais &#231;a ne devrait pas &#234;tre trop grave. Le toucher un peu peau de p&#234;che &#233;tant un plus ind&#233;niable &#224; l'usage face &#224; au grain du plateau de l'ibook et &#224; l'aspects miroir de la coque de l'ibook, si sensible aux rayures.


3. Ecran

La principale raison de mon passage au Macbook c'est de pouvoir profiter d'un &#233;cran &#224; meilleure d&#233;finition pour un encombrement peu sup&#233;rieur.

 Celui du macbook est en gros un &#233;cran haut comme un 12" (en fait un peu plus petit) et large comme un 14", mais ce n'est aps la seule diff&#233;rence. Avec un ibook 14" la d&#233;finition (1024x768) reste la m&#234;me que celle du 12". Certes on voit plus grand, mais pas plus d'informations. Or aujourd'hui et particuli&#232;rement en bureautique, 1024 pixels de large c'est peu. Par exemple sur Word (je sais, je sais mais j'en ai besoin), il faut pouvoir travailler sur sa page et avoir les contr&#244;les &#224; c&#244;t&#233; (polices, bordures...) ce qui est tr&#232;s p&#233;nible avec un &#233;cran pas assez grand en pixels. Donc que ce soit en 12" ou 14" on doit se r&#233;soudre &#224; afficher sa page et utiliser les contr&#244;les en surimpression, c'est p&#233;nible.

Avec le macbook, c'est un peu comme si l'ex&#233;dent de largeur par rapport au 12" donnait un sucroit d'affichage pour mettre l'information suppl&#233;mentaire. Si on me comprend bien on a en bureautique l'affichage similaire en visuel au 12" plus une colonne de droite (ou de gauche si utile pour tous les &#233;l&#233;ments de contr&#244;le. C'est un &#233;norme gain qui fait que j'ai du mal &#224; revenir travailler sur un 12" ou un 14". Pour le surf internet, l'affichage des pages en plsu large (y compris sur la hauteur malgr&#233; l'&#233;cran moins haut) est tr&#232;s profitable. Tout au plus faut-il grandir parfois les caract&#232;res par confort, mais l'usage "Pomme +" "Pomme -" est tr&#232;s intuitif et performant.

Le c&#244;t&#233; brillant de l'&#233;cran est plus un gain qu'un inconv&#233;nient. Je ne suis pas g&#234;n&#233; par les reflets et j'appr&#233;cis le c&#244;t&#233; plus contraster qui permet d'utiliser la luminosit&#233; sur une plage bien plus &#233;tendue. Dans un environnement lumineux, l'ibook avait du mal &#224; afficher une image correcte m&#234;me &#224; r&#233;gl&#233; &#224; fond. Ici ce n'est pas le cas, c'est tr&#232;s rare de devoir mettre la luminosit&#233; &#224; fond et g&#233;n&#233;ralement ce n'est que pour lutter contre un trop fort reflet (qui rendait illisible l'ibook).

Enfin je fais pas mal de photo, sans &#234;tre pro, donc j'appr&#233;cie d'en avoir un rendu plus p&#234;chu (&#224; d&#233;faut de fid&#232;le) avec une calibration &#224; mon sens meilleure. Certes &#231;a ne remplace pas un &#233;cran d&#233;di&#233; et calibr&#233; avec une sonde, mais franchement pour l'usage que j'en fais je suis tr&#232;s satisfait du rendu, bien mieux qu'avec celui des ibook. Disons que l'affichage fait un plus CRT que LCD. 


4. Vitesse

Il n'y a pas photo, d&#232;s qu'on utilise des applications mac Intel on gagne on productivit&#233; ! Le plus impressionnant reste iphoto qui &#233;tait pratiquement devenu inutilisable sur G4 en raison de la quantit&#233; &#233;norme de photos que j'ai dedans. Tant &#224; l'ouverture, qu'&#224; l'affichage et &#224; la souplesse de modifications j'y ai vraiment gagn&#233;.

Sur les applications PowerPC ce n'est pas si catastrophique que &#231;a. Word fonctionne bien, Excell est un peu lent (mais je l'utilise peu) et Powerpoint bouffe un peu de ressources et d'autonomie. Je suis en train de tester Pages et Keynote, je pense que j'en ferai ma base  de travail sans d&#233;laisser Office car l'usage et la compatibilit&#233;n'est pas encore compl&#232;tement comp&#233;titive.

Reste quelques cas qui mettent en route les ventilos... m&#234;me pour l'affichage de pages web. Les ibook restaient plus sobres, mais semblaient ne pas trop aimer cette ventilation forc&#233;e. Ici on s'y habitue et pass&#233; la surprise la gestion ne me semble pas si mal.


5. Bruit

Pas de doute on est sur du intel. Comme sur les PC portables il y a un bruit r&#233;siduel qui n'existait pas sur les G4. Appelez &#231;a comme vous voulez, whine, moo... personnellement ce n'est pas trop g&#234;nant, simplement diff&#233;rent. Dans une pi&#232;ce tr&#232;s silencieuse qui permet d'entendre une mouche voler il y a bien l&#233;ger sifflement. 

Mais le disque dur est beaucoup moins bruyant, le superdrive &#233;galement, le clavier aussi, le bouton du trackpad... Ce qui fait que dans l'ensemble c'est une machine plus agr&#233;able &#224; utiliser dans un environnement normal.

Finalement le bruit qui m'agresse le plus c'est celui de grincement de l'&#233;cran qui s'entend quand on bouge le macbook sur ses genoux...

Pour les ventilos, la soufflerie doit-&#234;tre plus forte que celle de l'ibook, mais sa fr&#233;quence est diff&#233;rente, le son m'agresse moins et encore une fois sa gestion est bonne, les ventilos s'arr&#234;tant assez vite quand la demande ralentit. 


6. Autonomie

En usage complet pour moi (bureautique, Safari toujours lanc&#233;, Airport activ&#233;, Mail actif...) j'ai 3h30 d'autonomie mesur&#233;e (et affich&#233;e bien souvent). Ca me va mais l'ibook 14" allait plus loin, le 12" &#233;tait similaire (peut-&#234;tre un peu plus au d&#233;but).


Conclusion

Je ne vais pas faire la description des applis OS X ni de la Remote... ce n'est pas la dessus qu'on juge le macbook mais un mac en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Je ne vais pas parler du param&#233;trage wifi ou autres d&#233;tails qui sont communs aux mac Intel, ce ne serait pas vraiement parler du macbook. 
Je suis vraiment satisfait de mon macbook au quotidien, j'y trouve tout ce qui me faisait d&#233;faut avec l'ibook. Reste &#224; savoir s'il me rendra autant de satisfaction sur la dur&#233;e. J'ai utilis&#233; l'ibook 12" en tout terrain, celui-l&#224; r&#233;sistera t'il aussi bien ?


----------



## jefrey (19 Janvier 2007)

J'ai voté non : problèmes de finitions.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=164099


----------



## Cricri (20 Janvier 2007)

Jellybass d&#233;j&#224; 48 posts ?



minicos a dit:


> Pour les ventilos, la soufflerie doit-&#234;tre plus forte que celle de l'ibook, mais sa fr&#233;quence est diff&#233;rente, le son m'agresse moins et encore une fois sa gestion est bonne, les ventilos s'arr&#234;tant assez vite quand la demande ralentit.



Quelqu'un peut me faire un commentaire par rapport au MBP ?


----------



## Jellybass (20 Janvier 2007)

Oui, dont 6 doublons intempestifs.


----------



## Frodon (20 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Faudrait voir sur les docs de Intel et des fabricants de disques durs les T°maxi supportées... :mouais:



Pour le CPU, les CoreDuo et Core2Duo, la température normale de fonctionnement selon Intel peut monter jusqu'à 100ºC. La température critique qui enclenche l'extinction est elle de 120ºC.


----------



## Jellybass (20 Janvier 2007)

Merci Frodon.


----------



## David_b (20 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Pour le CPU, les CoreDuo et Core2Duo, la température normale de fonctionnement selon Intel peut monter jusqu'à 100ºC. La température critique qui enclenche l'extinction est elle de 120ºC.



Merci pour l'info


----------



## Marsellus (21 Janvier 2007)

Oui sans hésitation, étant donné que je sors d'un eMac, sympathique, mais toutefois un peu poussif.....


C'est mon 1er portable, je n'y vois donc que des avantages, a part peut-être la carte graphique, mais je n'en n'ai finalement pas tant besoin que ca.

Quant aux discussions sur la nécessité ou non des 2 Go de ram, je n'en n'ai pour le moment pas eu besoin.

Avis positif, donc, même si orienté


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Janvier 2007)

Marsellus a dit:


> Oui sans hésitation, étant donné que je sors d'un eMac, sympathique, mais toutefois un peu poussif.....
> 
> 
> C'est mon 1er portable, je n'y vois donc que des avantages, a part peut-être la carte graphique, mais je n'en n'ai finalement pas tant besoin que ca.
> ...



Tu as le besoin d'un portable ou tu l'utilises en sédentaire ?


----------



## Marsellus (22 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu as le besoin d'un portable ou tu l'utilises en s&#233;dentaire ?



Non, je l'utilise en s&#233;dentaire :rose: 


Mais je suis nomade a la maison  

En fait, j'h&#233;sitais quand meme entre un macbook et un imac (17' ou 20' - voire 24':rateau: ).

Madame preferais un macbook, pour se mater tranquillement des films dans la chambre, etant donn&#233; que nous n'avons pas la t&#233;l&#233; dans la chambre...... (les femmes sont v&#233;nielles.. ).

Donc le fait me d&#233;placer avec l'a emport&#233; sur mon faible besoin en ram et grand &#233;cran 

Et puis je le prends quand meme partout avec moi, chez mon frangin (que je fais palir de jalousie avec son toshiba tout pourrite...) ou chez la belle-m&#232;re (qui me trouve moins d&#233;sagr&#233;able depuis que lui montre les photos de son petit-fils sur le macbook...).


----------



## goemon (22 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de voir le topic de satisfaction du macbook non pro.
J'ai voté non car déception de la rapidité même avec 2go de Ram je le trouve pas terriblement réactif. Ca rame parfois alors qu'il y a juste firefox et neooffice de lancé par exemple. Ensuite la suite adobe je n'en parle même pas c'est plus lent que sur mon vieux g4 
Bref, un peu déçu de la chose mais bon c'est quand même plus rapide que mon g4 et plus portable surtout


----------



## Jellybass (22 Janvier 2007)

goemon a dit:


> Je viens de voir le topic de satisfaction du macbook non pro.
> J'ai vot&#233; non car d&#233;ception de la rapidit&#233; m&#234;me avec 2go de Ram je le trouve pas terriblement r&#233;actif. Ca rame parfois alors qu'il y a juste firefox et neooffice de lanc&#233; par exemple. Ensuite la suite adobe je n'en parle m&#234;me pas c'est plus lent que sur mon vieux g4
> Bref, un peu d&#233;&#231;u de la chose mais bon c'est quand m&#234;me plus rapide que mon g4 et plus portable surtout



Ul ne faut pas mettre tout et n'importe quoi sur le dos de la machine.  Dans ton cas, le MacBook n'y est pas pour grand chose :

Si tu fais une recherche sur ce forum, tu d&#233;couvriras que N&#233;o Office est unanimement reconnu comme lent :

_- N&#233;o office est lent car c'est une application JAVA._

_-Pour un tableur, tu peux te tourner vers une des deux solutions, Open Office ou NeoOffice.
Le premier n&#233;cessite X11 mais le second est plus lent.
Les deux sont gratuits. _

_j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; open office (je le trouve un peu lent -_

_-A propos de Neo Office

En un mot: Pr&#233;f&#233;rez lui la version X11 d'OpenOffice, qui est bien plus r&#233;active.
En 100 mots: NeoOffice c'est une bouse en soit, m&#234;me avec un million de core et 100000 Go de RAM il ramerait bon ok j'exagere un peu), car OpenOffice est d&#233;j&#224; pas leger, neooffice lui ajoute la lourdeur et la gourmandise de Java (car il utilise Java pour fonctionner)._

Personellement, je trouve aussi que Firefox est plus lent que Safari. Mais pourquoi faire simple ?

Quand &#224; la suite cr&#233;ative Adobe, je suppose que tu utilises une version program&#233;e pour PPC (puisque seule la beta de CS3 est dispo en UB, il me semble). Par cons&#233;quent, pour la faire tourner, ton MacBook doit utiliser l'&#233;mulateur Rosetta, gourmand en ressources, d'o&#249; la lenteur du soft. Ton PPC G4, lui, pouvait la faire tourner nativement, d'o&#249; les meilleurs performances. On entend partout que les pros bossant sur CS2 attendent tous la sortie de CS3 en UB pour passer &#224; Intel ; ce n'est pas une surprise !


----------



## garsducalvados (22 Janvier 2007)

Et bien moi c'est une sacré histoire.

Au debut, lorsque j'ai comandé mon macbook, la nouvelle version à base de C2D n'était pas encore sortie ( mais elle est sortie au cours de la livraison de mon macbook  ). 
Au debut je ne pensais pas profitez de mes 14 jours de "satisfait ou remboursé". Il était trés bien me convenait parfaitement pour faire ce que j'avais à faire :
Garageband : Enregistrement de session de répétition.
Thunderbird : Les Mail.
Xcode : Pour coder (J'en suis trés satisfait).
Safari & Firefox : Naviguer sur le Web.
Parallel Desktop : EMulateur de machine virtuel (j'ai une Kubuntu d'installé).
Taco : Dev. de Site.
Et tout le reste ...

Mais une mésaventure m'arriva au bout de 4 jours. 
En effet mon airport ne marché plus. C'est là que j'ai profitez de mes 14 jours de satisfait ou remboursé. Et donc, au bout de 1 mois (attente de remboursement, nouvelle commande, attente d'expédition et de livraison) je recevais mon nouveau MacBook à base de C2D. ET là il y a pas photo, il est beaucoup plus performant que mon premier à base de CDSimple.

Fiche Config MacbOOk :
_1er :_
Macbook, Core Duo 2Ghz, 1 Go RAM, 80 Go HDD etc...
_2ème :_
Macbook, Core 2 Duo 2 Ghz, 2 Go RAM, 80 Go HDD etc...

Le Giga de RAM suplémentaire se fais ressentir, et je conseille à tout ceux qui se "tatent"  entre 1Go ou 2Go, de prendre direct 2Go, ça marche du tonnerre.

Voilà une breve explication de ma satisfaction envers mon MacBook C2D.

..::GarsDuCalvados::..


----------



## flo_69 (22 Janvier 2007)

c'est surtout grace à la rame plutot que le C2D 

masi cela joue aussi


----------



## Ryu (22 Janvier 2007)

flo_69 a dit:


> c'est surtout grace à la rame plutot que le C2D
> 
> masi cela joue aussi



S'il y avait une bonne carte graphique même si elle ne ne sera jamais aussi puissante que celle utilisées sur les mbp, je serais le premier qui fait la queue demain devant une fnac pour l'acheter. Pourquoi ce retour en arrière pour ce modèle?


----------



## schmidhead (23 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un mac G5 dont je suis super heureux et j'ai acheter un mac book duo avec memoire minimum dont j'ai ajouté une barrette de 1 GA. Ca m'arrive souvent d'essayer de lancer VLC ou EXEL deux ou trois (voir plus) de fois d'affilé et le logiciel crash. J'ai essayer de remettre l'ancienne barrette, meme chose. Avec VLC le prosseseur (parfois) se met a hurler 190% (d'apres le moniteur d'activité) et bug l'ordi complet, obliger d'eteindre par le bouton. Mon Icon Finder en bas est bizare tout le temps et le cd ejecte que quand j'appuie plusieurs fois sur eject. Et parfois l'ordi marche a merveille???????? authorisation et verif du disque ok.
le lendemain l'ordinateur s'est eteint. retour sur garantie. super durée de vie du I book meme pas trois mois. Ils vont changer la carte mère


----------



## kaos (23 Janvier 2007)

shimdead , &#231;a arrive malheureusement ! un ami a moi &#224; un mbpro un des premiers et il ont chang&#233; la carte m&#233;re deux fois d&#233;j&#224; ! personne n'est &#224; l'abri !


Je touche du bois ;D / j'ai un blacbook 2ghtz command&#233; en reconditionn&#233; / tout est nikel !

Il va te revenir tout neuf pour pas un rond ! tant mieux et toi il te reste au moins un ordinateur .....


----------



## minicos (23 Janvier 2007)

schmidhead a dit:


> J'ai un mac G5 dont je suis super heureux et j'ai acheter un mac book duo avec memoire minimum dont j'ai ajouté une barrette de 1 GA. Ca m'arrive souvent d'essayer de lancer VLC ou EXEL deux ou trois (voir plus) de fois d'affilé et le logiciel crash. J'ai essayer de remettre l'ancienne barrette, meme chose. Avec VLC le prosseseur (parfois) se met a hurler 190% (d'apres le moniteur d'activité) et bug l'ordi complet, obliger d'eteindre par le bouton. Mon Icon Finder en bas est bizare tout le temps et le cd ejecte que quand j'appuie plusieurs fois sur eject. Et parfois l'ordi marche a merveille???????? authorisation et verif du disque ok.
> le lendemain l'ordinateur s'est eteint. retour sur garantie. super durée de vie du I book meme pas trois mois. Ils vont changer la carte mère



VLC doit être installé en verson Intel (sur leur site), la version précédente PowerPC ne fonctionne pas bien. J'en ai fait l'expérience au début, puisque j'avais fait l'installation du macbook à partir de celle de mon ibook précédent. Je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas, mais ça joue !

Jamais eu de crash avec Excel, il est simplement un peu plus lent que sur G4 ou G5, sans que ça me gêne outre mesure.


----------



## shalkys (31 Janvier 2007)

Je voterais oui pour un global mais plusieur chose me chagrine, 

j'ai moi aussi la coque de l'écran inférieur qui n'est pas du tout "collé", idem pour le bas du graveur le plastique "s'ouvre" laissant le bruit du disque dur s'exprimer plus facilement, j'ai aussi un leger jeu du coté gauche au niveau des port USB (la coque s'enfonce légerment) mais ce point n'est pas très important.

LE whine est présent (bruit de rasoir fatiguant en charge processeur) je pense pas que cela vienne des composants intel mais plutot du ventilateur. Je trouve d'ailleur que l'aération sous le clavier est mal positionné, le faite quelle ne soit pas droite facilite grandement la rentrée de poussière à l'interieur de la machine.

L'écran est de basse qualité, impossible de travailler photoshop correctement, c'est simple je prend une page de couleur uni, si je regarde le haut et le bas j'obtiens au final un dégradé, c'est pas du tout homogène, de plus j'ai obsevé plusieur fois des fourmillements sur les couleurs clair, et les dégradés (couleurs clair aussi) sont des fois "pixélisés" au point de me croire sur un 3000 couleurs. J'ai regardé l'écran du macbookpro c'est à peine mieux, je regrette ma tablette (TC4200) sur ce point.
Bon tout est relatif, cette écran sera très bien pour 90% des utilisateurs, surtout comparé à l'écran de mon packardbell qui est pitoillable, mais j'ai était dessus de voir que la gamme pro était touché aussi.
Autre problème, l'écran ne peux pas se rabattre à son maximum quand il est posé sur une table, la coque de celui ci "touche", impossible d'abaisser l'écran à plat non plus.

Le clavier est très jolie, cependant je perd un peut en rapidité du faite que les touche soit éloigné.

Le traque pad "absorbe", difficilement nettoyable, par contre la coque extérieur se néttoie très facilement.

1gb de ram est suffisant si l'on utilise des logiciels universal binarie, mais c'est vrai que dès qu'on lance rosetta 2gb sont de rigueur.

En bref, avec un écran plus uniforme, et sans le fameux "whine" ce macbook serait déjà vraiment exelent.


Je parlerais pas des avantages parce que tout les monde les connais, si vous avez choisit un mac c'est qu'il y à une raison


----------



## xao85 (31 Janvier 2007)

Ma m&#232;re a craqu&#233; sur un macbook black, elle d&#233;croche plus depuis 1 semaine.  Moi qui le pr&#233;f&#233;rait en blanc, quand je l'ai vu sortir du carton, j'ai compl&#233;tement craqu&#233;! :rateau:


----------



## clochelune (1 Février 2007)

j'ai vot&#233; oui
je ne l'ai que depuis une semaine, avant j'avai un asus 17 pouces portable (mais pas vraiment transportable il restiat sur mon bureau et de plus sa batterie ne fonctionne quasiement plus)

entre un 17 et un 13.3 pouces je suis quant &#224; moi tr&#232;s satisfaite du 13.3 car pour &#233;crire cel&#224; m'est plus confortable (moins mal &#224; la t&#234;te qu'avec le super &#233;ctant brillant de l'asus)

j'adore le clavier du MacBook, la d&#233;couverte de l'OS X Tiger, woua

je n'ai pris qu'1 Go de ram car je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser beaucoup de choses (surf, mail, iPhoto, iTunes, et Word pour Mac) et donc &#231;a me convient parfaitement ainsi que la carte graphique puisque je ne joue pas ne ne fais de vid&#233;o

et pour regarder les DVD c'est super comme r&#233;solution!

le seul probl&#232;me c'est qu'il chauffe beaucoup, mais bon, je ne le mets pas sur les genoux, juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, et en dessous je lui mets un genre de nappe, en fait juste la petite enveloppe qui le pro&#233;t&#233;geait au d&#233;part dans sa valise en carton! je le d&#233;place tr&#232;s facilement, j'ai pu tr&#232;s simplement utiliser l'airport int&#233;gr&#233; pour le Wifi, mais quand je suis sur mn bureau j'utilise un cable &#233;thernet pour &#233;conomiser de l'&#233;nergie... mais quand je bascule de Mac &#224; PC j branche le PC sur ethernet, le MacBook en Wifi et hop!
le PC sera donn&#233; d&#232;s que j'aurais tout arrang&#233; dans mes transferts, je prends mon temps...

Mais un grand Oui donc!

&#233;dit mais c'est vrai qu'il chauffe vraiment le c&#244;t&#233; gauche...
cela semble normal, bon c'est comme s'il avait un petit coeur tout chaud!
l'essentiel est qu'il ne le fasse pas planter...

et j'aime les finitions! le l&#233;ger contraste entre blanc et gris&#233; et le toucher aussi...


----------



## skystef (2 Février 2007)

J'en suis tr&#232;s satisfait ! J'ai la version interm&#233;diaire et je suis plus que combl&#233; par ses performances vu que je n'utilise pas mon macbook pour des jeux ou des applications gourmandes. Il est silencieux, beau, performant, complet et puis Mac OS X bien sur, &#231;a vous change un ordi :love:

Tout est tr&#232;s r&#233;actif mais si j'observe certains ralentissements et freeze sur Safari et Garageband de temps &#224; autres, les m&#234;mes que j'ai avec mon Mac Mini G4 :hein:. 

Les points n&#233;gatifs sont : 
-une autonomie al&#233;atoire : je n'ai jamais tenu les 6 heures promises, m&#234;me en ne faisant que surfer ou jouer de la musique avec iTunes
-la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran qui ne m'a pas l'air d'&#234;tre au top : certains coins affichent une lumi&#232;re plus ternes. &#231;a se voit particuli&#232;rement lors du d&#233;marrage de l'OS quand il y a le fond gris avec la pomme. Par contre, il est tr&#232;s lumineux (point positif), tellement que j'ai les r&#233;glages presques au minimum ce qui permet d'&#233;conomiser de la batterie
-il manquerait un port USB &#224; mon avis.

Si je devais lui mettre une note : 16/20 quand m&#234;me. (17 quand j'aurais rajout&#233; 1go de ram suppl&#233;mentaire).

Apparament, les disques durs utiliseraient une technologie nouvelle (en rapport avec les donn&#233;es enregistr&#233;s parallelement sur les plateaux). Il para&#238;t que &#231;a rendrait les disques durs "an&#233;miques", c'est s&#251;rement pour cela que j'ai quelques ralentissements lors des acc&#232;s disques &#224; r&#233;p&#233;titions.

Hors-Sujet : On voit vraiment qu'Office n'est pas en UB, &#231;a mouline &#231;a mouline ! ;-)


----------



## anneee (5 Mai 2007)

je suis globalement très satisfait de mon mb blanc intermédiaire(2ghz, 1go ram, dd 80go)

les points positifs:

autonomie très bonne
puissant
très réactif
silencieux
clavier très agréable
look exceptionnel
gabarit qui offre un bon compromis entre  portabilité et confort d'usage


les points positifs(il y en a quelques uns):

chauffe beaucoup
assez lourd pour son gabarit
les bords de la machine sont coupants (désagréable quand on se sert du trackpad)
le fait que l'on ne puisse pas choisir écran mat ou brillant


----------



## dem1980 (11 Mai 2007)

salut

ceci est mon premier mac et j'en suis très très content, le seul défaut ? l'autonomie avec entre 1h30 et 2h d'utilisation d'affilée, beaucoup trop faible à mon gout, je passe mon temps à le recharger (je le recharge quasiment tous les jours, quasiment uniquement lorsque la batterie est vide)


----------



## xao85 (11 Mai 2007)

dem1980 a dit:


> salut
> 
> ceci est mon premier mac et j'en suis tr&#232;s tr&#232;s content, le seul d&#233;faut ? l'autonomie avec entre 1h30 et 2h d'utilisation d'affil&#233;e, beaucoup trop faible &#224; mon gout, je passe mon temps &#224; le recharger (je le recharge quasiment tous les jours, quasiment uniquement lorsque la batterie est vide)



????????????  Le macbook tient la charge presque 4h en luminosit&#233; presqu'au max????!!!!!! Je crois que tu as un probl&#232;me de batterie!


----------



## anneee (12 Mai 2007)

pour ma part l'autonomie atteint 4h en usage internet wifi avec luminosité à 1/3
je trouve ça tout à fait honnête par rapport aux portables du même gabarit que j'ai déjà possédé(le macbook est même dans la fourchette haute)


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mai 2007)

C'est d&#233;cid&#233; , si j'ai un travail cet &#233;t&#233; , je m'ach&#232;te un MacBook


----------



## xao85 (12 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est décidé , si j'ai un travail cet été , je m'achète un MacBook



C'est bon t'hésites plu?!


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mai 2007)

Tu sais lire ?


----------



## xao85 (12 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu sais lire ?



Attends je sorts ma loupe!


----------



## arcanomancer (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 
Je n'ai pas de Macbook, mais je compte en acheter un &#224; la rentr&#233;e prochaine et profiter de l'offre &#233;tudiant mipe. Et je compte prendre la version noire (1470 &#8364; : 2ghz, 1go ram, 120go HDD + office mac) qui a mon gout est beaucoup plus jolie et moins salissante : les blancs deviennent jaunes a force. 

Je me pose juste une question, et j'esp&#232;re que vous, amateurs de pommes certifi&#233;s, allez me donner la r&#233;ponse. Quand on achete le Macbook noir, les fils (alimentation et cie) sont ils aussi noirs ? Parce qu'un mac noir avec des fils blancs, je trouve ca dommage. 

Merci.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mai 2007)

Non , ils sont blancs


----------



## xao85 (13 Mai 2007)

Mais la peinture ça existe!


----------



## arcanomancer (13 Mai 2007)

Je me vois bien peindre les fils...


----------



## calou.pa (15 Mai 2007)

On a mis l'un à côté de l'autre un macbookpro 17" intel core 2 duo et un powerbook G4 17 ", les deux ont à part le processeur la même configuration globale, le disque dur du macbookpro est un 7200, celui du powerbook un 5400.
Bilan ?
le powerbook G4 lance les applications plus rapidement, le macbook pro intel plante souvent !!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Mai 2007)

Quoi comme applications aussi ?


----------



## calou.pa (18 Mai 2007)

les tests ont été fait sur word, excel, néooffice, itunes, préfenrences système.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2007)

Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me a toujours &#233;t&#233; long a la d&#233;tente et itunes tient au fait du disque dur .... C'est tout  . Ensuite word et excel sont sous rosetta


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2007)

calou.pa a dit:


> les tests ont été fait sur word, excel, néooffice, itunes, préfenrences système.



Tout le suite office de microsoft c'est normal!  Elle n'est pas universal binary(ya rosetta qui bosse derrière) et puis ma version d'office ne plante jamais depuis que j'ai une version officiel non craqué avec les mises à jours  
Pour Itunes ça dépend de la taille de la bibliothèque!


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Tout le suite office de microsoft c'est normal!  Elle n'est pas universal binary(ya rosetta qui bosse derrière) et puis ma version d'office ne plante jamais depuis que j'ai une version officiel non craqué avec les mises à jours
> Pour Itunes ça dépend de la taille de la bibliothèque!




Roooh , j'ai déjà dis cela


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Roooh , j'ai déjà dis cela



Moi j'ai expliqué aussi pourquoi ça pouvait planté!


----------



## angelo95 (18 Mai 2007)

Non car coque qui jaunit, plastique de l'ecran qui se desolidarise, touche bloquée...


----------

